# Finding homes for some deserving tans



## woahlookitsme (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok. An unfortunate thing has happened in my herd. I had noticed that one of my litters of babies (Candi's) had been having splayed legs it hasnt seemed to affect how they do in show because we've gotten ribbons and awards for them. But this past month my mother and I have been dealing with paralysis in one of the babies(Juliet). We are not sure what happened but x-rays were taken and the 7th lumbar was fine. This is not to say the splayed feet don't play into the story but the baby certainly didnt break its back. After treating with some tylenol for pain we have decided to euthanize the baby. I am still currently nursing her but her sisters and mother are in need of forever homes. We are located in Houston, Tx and you can pm me if you are interested. These are really great rabbits and very beautiful. Please do not breed them. I am not asking anything for them but love and attention. 

Pictures are posted from this topic
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58708&forum_id=8&highlight=baby+tans

Candi. The mom. Chocolate doe











Sophia. Black doe











ShootingStar. Black Doe











Heres my beloved Juliet. You never knew it was coming and you didnt deserve it.


----------



## Yield (Nov 18, 2010)

They're beautiful... I wish I could take one :c


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 18, 2010)

ray: We're so sorry to hear all this--they are beautiful bunnies.


----------



## Suz (Nov 19, 2010)

If I was still living in San Antonio, I'd be there in a heartbeat. Tans are my favorite breed.

Best of luck to you! I have a friend driving down there in March who would totally pick them up for me (and her). But that's a long ways off!


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 20, 2010)

if we could get one all the way up here then i'd take one. i'm looking to get a second rabbit and plan on getting the second one i get fixed so of course no breeding (i'm not that brave to dabble in that stuff lol)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 22, 2010)

Update: I will be going to a show this weekend in Duncan, Oaklahoma. If you are near or dont mind a drive I will be willing to transport. 

Thank you.
As far as the rabbits:
So far no other babies or mom have shown signs like juliet. Sophia is her sister with splayed legs. Star seems fine for now. Juliet is currently at my home in houston we are hoping to test her for some diseases and a possible necropsy. I am suspecting the disease E. Cuniculi. But that is no definite diagnosis.


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 23, 2010)

that sux  i dont have a car, and i live in canada, talk about a double ouch


----------



## naturestee (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I'd take one if I had time/space, but it's just not an option. I utterly adore my tan.

HEY PEOPLE! Arched breeds can be wonderful pets and aren't skittish or mean like some rumors say. My tan is a lap bunny who would lick me all day if she could! Adopt these darling critters, please!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 9, 2010)

Update:
Star has found a wonderful home after winning Best Opp Sex in oaklahoma
Sophia and her mother are still available. 
Juliet has been put down. We ran a blood titer test and she was positive for e.cuniculi. The necropsy and histopath show signs of infected tissue sampled from the brain and spinal cord suggesting e.cuniculi as a diagnosis however no lesions where found there or on the rest of the tissue. Sophia's splay legs seem to be a little worse than before when i took her to the last show. However they are not hindering her ability to hop like a normal rabbit.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.. I think Tans are such a beautiful breed! :hug:ray:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 11, 2011)

Update: The mom candy is still looking for a home. She is labeled as a carrier but not affected. If you know anyone just send me a private message.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 16, 2011)

Candi has finally found a home. Thank you to all for your kind words. I will never forget this and will always sympathize with E.cuniculi rabbits


----------

